# Living in Zurgena



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

We are looking at renting a villa in Zurgena long term. Is there anyone that lives in or near there to give us some idea of what it is like? Are there some expats living there, not into big expat communities though? Is there a big supermarket, bank, doctors, chemist nearby? 

Any info about living there would be useful

Many thanks


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd never heard of it so I looked it up.

http://villagesinalmeria.com/

It seems to have a bit of everything needed for day-to-day living.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

There is a large Brit community in & all around there- Albox, Arboleas, Limaria, Partaloa, etc;


----------



## PNE Matt (Feb 28, 2016)

We are just going through our house purchase at the moment, the house is in between Arboleas and Albanchez. We visited Zurgena a few times .
Zurgena is a nice typical Spanish village with local weekly market. For shopping you will have to visit Albox for larger supermarkets and Banks etc.
Their is a large expat community situated on the outskirts of town.


----------



## lisasargent (Apr 17, 2008)

I am staying in Zurgena, Almería, for 3 weeks in less than 2 weeks


----------

